# Help painting black hair



## Sarcastro (Jan 14, 2009)

I am making some ravenwing bikers and I have modeled some with huge mohawks because Mohawks are awesome. I am trying to paint their hair black though and cannot find the right technique. What do you use for adding color to back hair?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Start with chaos black, LIGHTLY dry brush with fortress grey. give it a black wash. Highlight LIGHTLY again with 1:1 Skull white and Fortress Grey if it needs to look brighter.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Arkanah (Sep 27, 2009)

When doing black hair I usually paint black, highlight with DARK blue (I know it sounds wierd, but it adds some depth to the colour). Grey is also works well, just depends how you want the hair to turn out. Then ink, and highlight again.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Blue would look pretty rad. I know the look you're going for.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Black Hair*

Similar to the blue highlight technique, Scorched Brown highlight with Chaos Black wash followed by Bestial Brown highlight and Chaos Black wash would work also if you want a rich black brown natural depth to the hair.

Good luck!


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hair*

I know you're looking at long hair here, but for the benefit of other readers perhaps ....

For short-cropped hair, eg SM or IG, I've got good results by using MiG pigments. Gives a fuzzy textured effect and catches the light anyway.


----------

